# canary chicks



## shaundean1987 (Aug 13, 2011)

please can sum1 help me i have only 1 chick its 17 days old, as the mum has made her nest up high in the seed box! the mess in there is building up, does any1 know whether or not i should clean it out as this would require direct contact with the chick and i cannot cope with the mum (lilly!) getting stressed shes a first time mum please help x x


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi, I usually give mine a clean out at 10days old your baby should be out of the nest in the next day or two,has the mum started another nest if so you will have to watch that she feeds the chick as she will want to start laying again have you got the male in there still


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

These are 15 days old and flew the nest 2 days later:smile5:


----------

